

Platforms for job creation - jackaltman
http://jackealtman.com/platforms-for-job-creation-1

======
ILIKEPONIES
Nice post. I once heard from a VC that he didn't consider a marketplace
'successful' until it's users were using it to make a living. He made it seem
like that should be the goal.

